# Powerful eulogy from Miami



## Piper

This is the Chief from Miami-Dade eulogizing his two murdered officers. Tough stuff to watch. It's almost 20 minutes long but it's really worth watching if you have the time. We've all attended too many cop funerals, and I've piped more than I ever want to, but this guy is quite a speaker.

Police Director Speaks At Officers' Memorial - Video - WPLG Miami


----------



## 7costanza

Hard to watch, but well worth it.


----------



## Mad-Dog24

I wanted to go out and shoot 500 bad guys after watching this.


----------

